# Elon Musk Hits Traffic Pylon With New Cybertruck



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

*Elon Musk Hits Traffic Pylon With New Cybertruck After Dinner In Malibu*

*Matt Novak
Dec 9, 2019, 10:45pm*









Elon Musk hits a pylon with his new Cybertruck while leaving a Malibu restaurant on December 7, 2019 (Gif: TMZ)

Billionaire tech icon Elon Musk turned a lot of heads in Malibu, California on Saturday night when he showed up to a swanky restaurant in his new Tesla Cybertruck. But Musk's night on the town included at least one embarrassing hiccup. The founder of Tesla and SpaceX hit a traffic pylon with his shiny new vehicle that some Twitter users joked was roughly the height of a small child.

Musk was spotted at Nobu, one of the more expensive Japanese restaurants in L.A., where the new Cybertruck got a lot of attention on Saturday. According to celebrity news site TMZ the valets at Nobu decided to keep the truck front and centre in the parking lot, where passersby stopped to get a peek at the new electric vehicle. At one point, Musk even came out of the restaurant with actor Edward Norton to show off his eye-catching vehicle.

The Cybertruck was first unveiled at an awkward ceremony on November 21 where windows were shattered during a demonstration of how "bulletproof" the truck was, but this weekend's blunder was arguably more cringeworthy.









Screenshot: TMZ

The Cybertruck doesn't appear to have basic safety features yet like side mirrors and window wipers, which presumably hampered Musk's ability to drive without hitting things. The vehicle's strange shape leaves some bizarre blindspots, to say the least.

And as anyone can see and hear from the video, the Cybertruck makes a loud "thud" noise as Musk hits the pylon. It's almost comical, but apparently it wasn't loud enough to make Musk stop his vehicle. Either that or he didn't care.



> Who's driving @ElonMusk or the Auto-Pilot?$TSLA pic.twitter.com/xvmyHPG8Ol
> 
> - GuruLeaks (@Guruleaks1) December 8, 2019


Musk's vehicle was also spotted on the 405 freeway that same night around 11:00pm, according to YouTube user Roberto Cruz who posted two videos of the dystopian-style truck.






Is it legal to drive around a prototype vehicle like the Cybertruck on public roads? That part remains unclear.

As the car news website The Driven points out, the vehicle can be on California's public roads if it has manufacturer's plates and is being used for testing purposes. But a night out at Nobu isn't exactly proper "test" conditions. Or maybe it is, as long as you're wealthy.

At the end of the day it probably doesn't matter whether Musk is breaking any laws while driving his experimental vehicle on California roads. Normal laws for all of us don't apply to billionaires, as we saw with last week's verdict in favour of Musk who called some poor fellow a "pedo guy" with absolutely no evidence.









Screenshot: TMZ

If you see Musk's Cybertruck out on the streets, enjoy. But maybe hide your kids. Not because Elon Musk is a "pedo guy," which he obviously is. Musk looks like he's prone to mowing down anything under a couple of feet tall.
⋅


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

1. That thing has the worst outward visibility ever, making it a rolling death trap.

2. Look at that roofline. You have to be a midget to sit in the backseat.

3. Looks like you would be crushed like a Coke can in a front end collision.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Where I live you can do this with dealer plates.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> View attachment 386814
> 
> 
> *Elon Musk Hits Traffic Pylon With New Cybertruck After Dinner In Malibu*
> ...


Does he even have the right of way leaving the restaurant? It looks like the cross traffic has a green light.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> View attachment 386814
> 
> 
> *Elon Musk Hits Traffic Pylon With New Cybertruck After Dinner In Malibu*
> ...


He won't get this truck type approved in Europe as is - wheels are not allowed to extend proud of the wheel arches. The reason? So that objects/people next to vehicles don't end up going under the wheels of the vehicle. Kinda makes sense.


----------



## troothequalstroll (Oct 12, 2019)

This will be like the first Hummers a rapper mobile and "status" symbol for people with more money than brains

Fun fact try to do a 2 year preorder or over 90 days for that matter on PayPal (only time in Elon ponzis life he made a profit it's been open ever since) & watch your account be banned for being a scammer 

He's basically getting an interest free loan from hundreds of thousands of people if not millions with this scam, most will never buy it's a new take on an old pick up line, hey baby my cars in the shop is now hey baby check out my Tesla preorder I'll take possession in 2022 lmao that's why it went from thousands for a preorder to $100 haha


Could be like Bernie babies too if you can scalp yours for higher or hold your place in line


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Should driver like this be deactivated permanently on Uber if reported?

or

This vehicle model should be banned for autonomous driving on Uber?


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Oh I didn't know there was a posse of Tesla haters on this board. I thought they were all over at Zerohedge. Well, Tesla does indeed open itself up to criticism. To be fair though some of the comments here don't line up with the facts.

I have a Cyber Truck on order. May make a fantastic Ubermobile.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Oh I didn't know there was a posse of Tesla haters on this board. I thought they were all over at Zerohedge. Well, Tesla does indeed open itself up to criticism. To be fair though some of the comments here don't line up with the facts.
> 
> I have a Cyber Truck on order. May make a fantastic Ubermobile.


I don't hate Tesla. I'm hoping they last a long time but Elon's occasionally erratic behavior concerns me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> View attachment 386814
> 
> 
> *Elon Musk Hits Traffic Pylon With New Cybertruck After Dinner In Malibu*
> ...


Rice wine is Good huh Elon ?



Coastal_Cruiser said:


> Oh I didn't know there was a posse of Tesla haters on this board. I thought they were all over at Zerohedge. Well, Tesla does indeed open itself up to criticism. To be fair though some of the comments here don't line up with the facts.
> 
> I have a Cyber Truck on order. May make a fantastic Ubermobile.


I am a fan of Elon.

Hope to see him on Mars soon !


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> View attachment 386814
> 
> 
> *Elon Musk Hits Traffic Pylon With New Cybertruck After Dinner In Malibu*
> ...


We all know Elon smoked a couple of blunts before getting behind the wheel.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> We all know Elon smoked a couple of blunts before getting behind the wheel.


" Sitting in the Stand of the Sports Arena
Waiting for the Show to begin
Red Light Green Light
Sakki wine . . ."



The Gift of Fish said:


> He won't get this truck type approved in Europe as is - wheels are not allowed to extend proud of the wheel arches. The reason? So that objects/people next to vehicles don't end up going under the wheels of the vehicle. Kinda makes sense.


Fender Flares.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Fender Flares.


Yes, that would be one option. That's what BMW did with their first gen and later M3. Audi too, with their Quattro.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)




----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

mbd said:


>


$400m buys a truly excellent hair transplant.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> $400m buys a truly excellent hair transplant.


A pedo rug? &#129315;

.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Another safety driver or another autonomous pickup truck? You be the judge.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Who is John Galt? said:


> The Cybertruck doesn't appear to have basic safety features yet like side mirrors and window wipers....


Well, driving it on the freeway sounds like a marvelous idea, then......



Who is John Galt? said:


> If you see Musk's Cybertruck out on the streets, enjoy. But maybe hide your kids.


Not allowing your kids to walk out in front of vehicles is a pretty good general parenting rule, regardless of the make of the vehicle.



goneubering said:


> Does he even have the right of way leaving the restaurant? It looks like the cross traffic has a green light.


I'm not sure what that green light is, but the cross traffic is pretty clearly stopped.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I'm not sure what that green light is, but the cross traffic is pretty clearly stopped.


Regardless what the color the traffic light is/was, there is no light for traffic exiting the parking lot. Clearly, it's a case - no traffic light, No right of way. Tesla driver was ignorant of our community traffic rules.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Not allowing your kids to walk out in front of vehicles is a pretty good general parenting rule, regardless of the make of the vehicle.


What if it's the difficult middle child, though?


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Why is this car so ugly


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Why is this car so ugly


That's the future of trucks.

Or maybe it's the end of Tesla.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Why is this car so ugly


Because it is a Tesla, and ugly is in its DNA.

.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Because it is a Tesla, and ugly is in its DNA.
> 
> .


Lot of Tesla's are nice


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

GreatWhiteHope said:


> Lot of Tesla's are nice


Every passenger of mine who drives a Tesla say it's the best car they've ever owned and that includes the ones who needed service on their car.


----------



## GreatWhiteHope (Sep 18, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Every passenger of mine who drives a Tesla say it's the best car they've ever owned and that includes the ones who needed service on their car.


I would love one

they have auto drive and basically a massive desktop computer in the console


----------

